# Best "Brand" of exercise DVD's?



## kradge79 (Apr 3, 2006)

I saw the post below about where to get good DVD's, and now I'm wondering what your faves are.  I'm looking to get a good variety, I already work out fairly often, but I can't get to the gym on the weekends, so DVD's are my best bet.  I live in Florida so working out outside in the summer is no fun.  Any tips would be good.  I'm looking for Cardio and pilates.  Thanks!


----------



## farra712 (Apr 5, 2006)

You may want to try T-tapp.com.  I did this for a month and only tweaked my eating a little for the last two weeks(just tried to eat more often and smaller portions) and I lost 10 and 3/4 inches (about 2 inches from each major place-abs, hips, arms, thighs, calves).  I only stopped doing it because it is a little time consuming, and I was working full time and also going to school 35 hours a week.  I just didn't have time, but I hope to get back into it soon.  Take a look at the website.  There are some amazing before and after pictures there!  www.t-tapp.com  Also, if you order the brushing system, it helps a lot with cellulite!


----------



## ashleigh (Apr 6, 2006)

winsor pilates advanced tape is GREAT for abs and back

carmen electras fit to strip has a lot of fans but i didn't find it challenging enough


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Apr 8, 2006)

I enjoy dance aerobics, Ministry of Sound have a couple out and they're really good, all the latest dance songs, and good aerobics, oooh and theres a few hotties in there too =p xx


----------



## x___untouchable (May 2, 2006)

Tae Bo is amazing. And carmen electra's striptease is good too


----------



## calliestar (May 4, 2006)

I really like the gaiam pilates dvd that I have.  Pilates is cool because you can feel it working as you're doing it and it really does just help to tighten everything, arms and legs/thighs included.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2006)

I'm really interested in knowing what work out dvd's people really like.. so keep the suggestions coming


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2006)

I have another question- has anyone tried any of these websites and used them as a place to get opinions? I can't figure out how legitimate these reviews are?

http://www.videofitness.com/
http://www.exercisevideosreviews.com/
http://www.fitnessinfomercialreview....eo_reviews.htm


----------



## roxybc (May 10, 2006)

I've got a couple of good yoga dvd's and 2 different Winsor Pillates dvd's, but I find them kinda borring.  I LOVE dance music (the kind they play at clubs) and it always makes me want to get up and move, so I got my boyfriend who now lives in England to buy me the Minestry of Sound Dance workout dvd.  He's brining it to me in 2 weeks! (It's way cheaper in the UK than Canada) I love the music on it, and I can't wait to get it! 







Song list:

1. Call On Me - Eric Prydz 2. Stand Back - Linus Loves 3. Pump It Up - Danzel 4. Let The Sunshine - Milk & Sugar 5. Do You Know - Angel 6. Every Little Time - Onyx 7. Somebody To Love - Boogie Pimps 8. Sunshine After The Rain - Bel Air feat. Lisa 9. Loneliness - Tomcraft 10. Pasilda - Afro Medusa 11. Satisfaction - Benny Benassi 12. Get Up, Stand Up - Stellar Project feat. Brandi Emma 13. Rapture (Soulside Mix) - Ilo 14. Get It On - Intenso Project feat. Lisa Scott-Lee 15. Heaven (Candelight Mix) - DJ Sammy 16. Deepest Blue (Jon Hopkin Mix) - Deepest Blue 17. American Dream - Jakatta 


Dance, Dance, Dance!!


----------



## NutMeg (May 18, 2006)

I use the 10 minute solution pilates dvd. It rocks.


----------

